#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάθεση ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών

## s.vassilis

Γνωριζουμε τι ακριβως γινεται με τα ιδιωτικα συμφωνητικα των μηχανικων-ελευθερων επαγγελματιων;
Τα καταθετουμε στο τεε η στην εφορια μας και ποτε;
Επισης αν τα καταθετουμε στο τεε,καταθετουμε και αυτα που δεν εχουν εισφορες τεε;
Τ α ρωταω αυτα γιατι το μονο που εχω ακουσει ειναι για μια λιστα συμφωνητικων που ακομα το συστημα της εφοριας δεν ειναι ετοιμο να την δεχτει στο ιντερνετ...
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους εκ των προτερων....

----------


## Xάρης

Κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο και θα βρεις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## s.vassilis

Ευχαριστω χαρη!

----------

